# 29827 and 29822



## irvinme (Feb 27, 2012)

provider did 29827 and 29822 to the shoulder.  CCI shows this edit can be bypassed (29822-59).  BCBS clear claim connection shows that these 2 codes are allowed with modifier 59 added to 29822.  However Blue Care Network is denying 29822 inclusive to 29827.  Can anyone help with this??
Thank you!  Mary


----------



## scooter1 (Feb 27, 2012)

What did he debride ?


----------



## karinquiterio (May 13, 2014)

I have the same scenario. My doctor did a RCR and labrum debridement. the 29822-59 is being denied as inclusive


----------



## OCD_coder (May 13, 2014)

If the 29827 and 29822 are performed on the same shoulder joint, the NCCI edit means that the two procedures *cannot* occur on ipsilateral (same) shoulder joints in order to correctly apply modifier 59.

An NCCI edit is created with code combinations when at least 75% of all surgeons perform this code set together at the same surgical session, then they bundle them together and are not billable with a modifier 59.

This forum string all ready answers your identical question and has resources identified for you.
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=86164


----------

